# Strange Performance Issues



## Naughtygod (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey all,

So here's the deal built a new PC around September. its been running great 98% of the time. however lately its been having issues and is driving me nuts its made some games unplayable. 

When playing MW2 the screen goes black followed by the sound going robotic and skipping substantially it sometimes recovers after about 5-10 seconds. Other times it completely locks up the sound goes to a solid tone and I have to hit the hard reset. I've found a way to help it by under clocking my system a lot, I'm talking taking it down by 4/5ths. This sometimes helps the issue. When I leave my system on full blast I can get 10-15 seconds of game time before it does this. Now the strange part is I can play Dues EX, Final Fantasy XIV, Fear, Doom, BF3, Crysis 1 & 2, Half-Life, NFS: Carbon & Pro-Street on Ultra settings across the board and maintain 70+ FPS on everything with no issues at all. It does do the lock up on Everquest extremely rarely talking once in 30+ hours. ( no not at the same time but usually 2 hour runs ) System specs are as follows.

CPU:AMD PHENOM II X2 1100T
GPU: NVidia 580GTX OC version
RAM: 32G Mushkin
MOBO:MSI 990FXA-GD80
PSU: 1100 watts
CASE:XCLIO A390

Any Ideas would be great also system temps are OK, I thought it might be that so I started monitoring them CPU never gets above 65 ( Under High loads ) gpu's fan never gets to the point it needs to go onto high its incredibly loud so i would know ( Thought it may have been that so I used Afterburner to put it on 100% fan before a session didn't change anything). 

I was wondering if you guys think it may be just mw2 hating my computer or a possible PC issue? 
*
*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
How much RAM and what are the specs? You have 32GB listed?
Try removing two of the RAM sticks and see how it goes.


----------



## Naughtygod (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually I think I fixed it was able to go for about 3 hours last night on MW2 without a hiccup. I was trying everything I could think of, it kept happening, then i started to think it may have been the game, hit optimize audio and video in MW2, all it did was drop the resolution nothing else. dropped from 1920 X 1080 to 1862 X 1058 and haven't seen a issue yet. Its strange that just dropping the resolution helped lol. When I have games that have better graphics on higher resolutions. 

tyree, I can't remember the brand or model of the psu its about 2 years old bought it for my last computer but when I do tests on it with OCCT it comes in where it should be. RAM are pc3 12800 DDR3 and yes 32 gigs


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The MSI 990FXA-GD80 that I locate has 4 RAM slots and, to the best of my knowledge, 4GB is the largest available RAM stick. How do you have 32Ggb?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The MSI 990FXA-GD80 that I locate has 4 RAM slots and, to the best of my knowledge, 4GB is the largest available RAM stick. How do you have 32Ggb?





> Supports four unbuffered DIMM of 1.5 Volt DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600/1800*/2133* (OC) DRAM, *32GB Max*


MSI Global ? Mainboard - 990FXA-GD80

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There are 8 GB RAM sticks being made now and the OP's system appears to be high-end so he may well have installed 32 GB RAM -- he says he did.

To the OP, if you _did _install 32 GB RAM this itself may be causing you problems. Try running your system with one 8 GB RAM stick for a time to see if the problem persists.


----------

